# What do you think of these does?



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hey! Which one of these does would you pick? And please list their conformational faults and advantages ( pros and cons ) . Pictures of udders are under pictures of goats ( all are FF )
Looking to possibly purchase 
1st doe


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

2nd doe-


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

3rd doe-


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

4th doe-


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

I am not a nigi person, but I like the 4th doe's udder the best. She has the tightest and best rear attachments it looks like to me. She does have small teats though which if you hand milk could be very annoying!

Are you looking to show? home milkers? That will partially dictate which doe's would be the best for what. For example, of the four listed, I would personally go with number two, but that is because I hand milk and two's teats look the most friendly for me to milk and has a good capacity! The third doe is very up hill but her udder looks very small, her fore attachment isn't great, and she toes out quite a bit up front. Number one also looks like she has good capacity but her rear attachments aren't as strong as doe number two or four, and she toes out behind.

Sorry I am no help!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

If I were judging them in the ring, I'd place them: #2, #4, #3, #1
To break it down,
For General Appearance: #2, #3, #4, #1
For Dairy Strength: #2, #3, #1, #4
For Body capacity: #1, #4, #2, #3
For Mammary System: #4, #2, #1, #3


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

ArborGoats said:


> I am not a nigi person, but I like the 4th doe's udder the best. She has the tightest and best rear attachments it looks like to me. She does have small teats though which if you hand milk could be very annoying!
> 
> Are you looking to show? home milkers? That will partially dictate which doe's would be the best for what. For example, of the four listed, I would personally go with number two, but that is because I hand milk and two's teats look the most friendly for me to milk and has a good capacity! The third doe is very up hill but her udder looks very small, her fore attachment isn't great, and she toes out quite a bit up front. Number one also looks like she has good capacity but her rear attachments aren't as strong as doe number two or four, and she toes out behind.
> 
> Sorry I am no help!


Thanks! I am looking to show , breed and milk!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I have this week off, so I should have time to come back and do each in depth(if I don't, just come hound me). If you'd like to know what I was seeing specifically with the those placings, I can explain.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'd also chose number 4 for her udder.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I like 4 better myself too..


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

to me, 4th has a better attached udder, but 2 has easier milking teats.....


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ok, I've pretty much ruled out buying the 1st and 3rd doe, now deciding between 2nd and 4th


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I like the second doe best overall, but I really like the rear attachments and medial on the fourth as well. I think the second would place batter in shows, if that's what you're interested in.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

What do you guys think of this FF udder?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Fore udder is nice, good capacity and depth, teats are tiny and wing out, rear attachments are weak, and she needs a more defined medial.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Emzi00 said:


> Fore udder is nice, good capacity and depth, teats are tiny and wing out, rear attachments are weak, and she needs a more defined medial.


Do you think she would throw a really good kid if combined with the right buck?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Depending on what the rest of her looks like, the possibility is there. She'd have to be bred to a buck that is known for throwing daughters with outstanding attachments, and teats that are well centered. That should improve udders, but you'd want to make sure that the buck doesn't have any other major conformational flaws.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

COgoatLover25 said:


> Ok, I've pretty much ruled out buying the 1st and 3rd doe, now deciding between 2nd and 4th


You could just buy them both ;-)
I personally like the fourth doe. But I don't know what to look for. She just looks nice overall to me and I've always loved those colors. Best of luck


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pixel said:


> You could just buy them both ;-)
> I personally like the fourth doe. But I don't know what to look for. She just looks nice overall to me and I've always loved those colors. Best of luck


Lack of money! lol, otherwise i would


----------

